# My New Cichlids babies..



## sharon (Oct 2, 2006)

Hope you guys enjoy...


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Sharon! congrats! what kind are they?


----------



## sharon (Oct 2, 2006)

Ciddian said:


> Sharon! congrats! what kind are they?


Thanks so much ciddian!
I have four kinds in there ..they are Barlowi,lemon jake's,likoma and maisoni.


----------

